# ICD-9 for status post fracture



## trvlingal

What ICD-9 would you use for status post FX of left tibia? Is there a rule as to when a FX should be coded as acute or old? Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde

coding clinic 3rd quarter 2001 states that after initial injury and treatment it is no longer an acute fracture it is either healing a V54 code or is healed a V67 code.  Also the coding guidelines tell us that during the recovery phase as in followup visits or to remove fixation it is a healing fracture, for use of the V54 codes.  Let me know if this was of assistance for you


----------



## amatlack

*Fracture aftercare codes*

Mornin' 
In the 2009 AMA ICD-9 on page 14 of the coding guidelines we found acute fractures vs aftercare codes. This was extremely helpful. We are now using the aftercare dx codes to replace the actual fracture code. You will need to know if the fx was traumatic or pathological in origin. Look to the V54 codes. The codes are not as specific but are paid by Medicare and per the ICD-9 guidelines actually should be used to replace your fx code. Would be interresting to see who else is doing this.
Hope this helps!
Ann


----------



## trvlingal

Thanks, I have that info but thought I had read something somewhere else and could not find it. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Ms.M

*healed fractures*

How do you code a healed fracture? Do you code the actual fracture?


----------



## mbort

look at the V67.XX series


----------



## Ms.M

Thank you!


----------



## akbookworm

V67.4 is the code that you are looking for the healed fracture


----------



## troupe327

This feed was very very helpful. I have a chart that says...

 "There is old fracture of right fifth rib. Additional nondisplaced fractures of right mid and lower ribs are to be considered.".

When using the term "old" can't that be thought of as describing a residual condition? Would the same idea above of applying the V54 or V67 series be used to code the above instead? This patient came in for a follow up of his lung infiltrates and they did a XR of the chest and found this old fracture of the rib but we do not know what caused the fracture or at least it is not documented.

Thanks anyone who can help!


----------



## j.bedford

Awesome information guys.  As a new coder this information really helps me pull everything together.


----------

